# SpoolTool Giveaway!



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

We just launched but we're already getting some great attention from industry professionals! 

I'm happy to announce the formation of the SpoolTool Giveaway! 



> The Spool Tool is a simple multifunctional device that holds up to 100 ft. of 550 Paracord. This multifunctional compact device it is used for storing, cutting, measuring, and finishing Paracord and other rope, cord, line, string, and twine. The Spool Tool is 100% made in the U.S.A. Tricorne is an LLC based out of San Diego, CA and is a veteran owned and family operated business.


*Spool Tool Features: *
Can be Purchased with 100% Nylon, Type III, Commercial Paracord
Lenox Standard Utility Blade (Replaceable): Shatter Proof, Titanium Nitrite Coated
All Stainless Steel Hardware including Spare Nut and Screw
2 Paracord Attachment Points
Holder for Mini-BIC Lighter
8 Burn Slots with Various Sizing to Accommodate Different Thickness of Cord
Carabineer/Lanyard Hole
American Made - Built and Designed for a Lifetime of Use






​
We are giving away two (2) SpoolTools. One (1) Standard without paracord, and the (1) Grand Prize, a SpoolTool with 100ft of E.L. Wood. 

*Entry: *

Enter one of your completed projects to our Paracord Projects section.

http://www.paracordforum.com/paracord-projects/

It can be anything from the knot you've been working on to the hammock you made. 

*Drawing:* 

We will close this thread on September 29th and hold a drawing on September 30th. We will select two winners who will have 24 hours to claim their prize. If the winners do not claim within 24 hours, we will redraw until a winner has claimed. 


_No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to Paracord Forum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by September 29th, 2013. Void where prohibited. Free shipping to anywhere in the lower USA excluding Alaska and Hawaii. Winner subject to International shipping and custom fees._


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Done and done


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Done.


----------



## truggles (Aug 24, 2013)

I put one up too.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh, cool!

Thanks for the opportunity. I have a thread in there dedicated to my projects so thats cool!


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

What a fantastic giveaway. Many thanks goes out to the vendor!


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Lets see some of those projects guys!


----------



## Steelman (Apr 11, 2013)

So if you're a n00b to Paracord, and could use a cool tool like this to help you get started, you can't enter the giveaway because you're a n00b and haven't gotten started?!


----------



## AngieM2 (Aug 30, 2013)

I want to enter, but got to get some paracord and do something QUICKLY.!

Now to get on it.


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 24, 2013)

Why not give away the 100' of paracord first so we CAN get started?


----------



## AngieM2 (Aug 30, 2013)

Does it have to be with military grade paracord or something a bit less on the specs?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I believe it has to be made with paracord and it doesn't matter if its military grade or not.


----------



## AngieM2 (Aug 30, 2013)

The reason I ask is I have to buy some to make something. I'm just real new here.
I may have to watch and learn.


----------



## Ronmar (Aug 14, 2013)

Just put one up...


----------



## justincredible3 (Aug 10, 2013)

IN!! that tool is awesome!


----------



## Tricorne (Aug 23, 2013)

Are any of these for sale, or trade (barter)?


----------



## karlsgunbunker (Aug 10, 2013)

I posted one not paracord but the best I had.

I was lucky to find some Braided Nylon Cord of several thickness' to play with.
The smaller sizes are great for use with a Knitting Spool.
Saw it on Stormdrains Blog.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

AngieM2 said:


> The reason I ask is I have to buy some to make something. I'm just real new here.
> I may have to watch and learn.


Go buy some online and make something. Working with paracord is fun and addictive.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Aug 9, 2013)

Done and done


----------



## asemery (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Got my submission in!


----------



## Magus (Aug 9, 2013)

About the only thing I use paracord for is knife grips and sling thongs? not real complicated or artistic 

I DO have a project in mind, but its waiting on the blade to put it on, a lady friend showed me how to do authentic Japanese sword handle wrap, but it needs the kind of cord without the inner strands which I can only get at the gun shows. 

Enter me anyway.thing looks better then the plywood thing I made!


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Steelman said:


> So if you're a n00b to Paracord, and could use a cool tool like this to help you get started, you can't enter the giveaway because you're a n00b and haven't gotten started?!


Noobz use their fingers, like real men. Once you have proven you are a Jedi-Master Finger Knotting Paracord Specialist, you may use a tool. But only after.

Remember, Ninjas learn on wood swords. The real ones are a right. HTH


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Vin said:


> Noobz use their fingers, like real men. Once you have proven you are a Jedi-Master Finger Knotting Paracord Specialist, you may use a tool. But only after.
> 
> Remember, Ninjas learn on wood swords. The real ones are a right. HTH


So true.


----------



## Magus (Aug 9, 2013)

Um, no. Ninjas use iron bars that weigh three times as much as their sword.


----------



## captbrian (Sep 26, 2013)

nifty little gadget, consider me entered


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Done, ready to win the cool Spooltool.


----------



## Steelman (Apr 11, 2013)

Vin said:


> Noobz use their fingers, like real men. Once you have proven you are a Jedi-Master Finger Knotting Paracord Specialist, you may use a tool. But only after.
> 
> Remember, Ninjas learn on wood swords. The real ones are a right. HTH


Meh .


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Steelman said:


> Meh .


  

You sir, haz had a mean lately. out:


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Vin, are you crying?


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

I be entered. Although I doubt that I will ever understand how to submit photos,


----------



## spleify (Sep 29, 2013)

Done!!

Thanks for doing this


----------



## spleify (Sep 29, 2013)

Tricorne said:


> Are any of these for sale, or trade (barter)?


Here you go, from their website 

http://www.spooltool.us/#!store/c1f6s


----------



## truggles (Aug 24, 2013)

So who won already?????


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Im with truggles.


----------



## asemery (Sep 22, 2013)

truggles said:


> So who won already?????





paracordist said:


> Im with truggles.


???????????


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

I feel a riot coming on.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

asemery said:


> ???????????


 
Give them time to judge. Its not always easy.


----------



## Tricorne (Aug 23, 2013)

We're almost there gentlemen. We do appreciate your patience.


----------



## truggles (Aug 24, 2013)

Well in my neck of the woods it's October 1st. And officially deer season but that's besides the point. Soooo any chance we got a winner yet???


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Tricorne said:


> Are any of these for sale, or trade (barter)?


I'm always up for a trade or barter! Did we get a winner?


----------



## CplK (Aug 9, 2013)

Any updates on who the winners are?


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry for the delay guys! 

Today's winners are 

*Grand Prize:* DrMarneaus
Mil_HandF

If you are either of these members you have 24 hours to contact me with your shipping information!


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats you two!!!


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Dr Marneus is ineligable due to not adding a project to the project registry!

The redraw winners:

Grand Prize: ThreeJ


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Austin said:


> Dr Marneus is ineligable due to not adding a project to the project registry!
> 
> The redraw winners:
> 
> Grand Prize: ThreeJ


SpoolTool has decided to go ahead and send Dr Marneuas one anyways! 

Thanks to SpoolTool for being such amazing sponsors and look forward to seeing more from them in the future!


----------

